# I got a cart and harness for my birthday!



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes it is late because it was backordered but the cart is here and I just ordered the harness last night. I started leash walking this weekend with my wether. He is just a year old now so I know he has alot of growing to do but we also have alot of work to do to make this happen. I am a little nervous but I am very excited to start trying. I have wanted to do this since I got goats. I just hope that we can and nobody gets hurt!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh cool! I can't wait to see how you progress!

Keep us posted! Congrats!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I will keep u posted. I walked him again today with several stops anc using whoa cues. He is still in front most of the time. I took him in areas that he ismt used to and then he started to slow to my side.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

How cool! I'm sure that will be fun.  Pretty boy to


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I am sooooooo jealous, I want one. I am going to show this to my husband and tell him I want it for a Christmas present......... lucky you!!!!!! Beautiful goat too. Enjoy and keep us posted.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I do feel lucky Peggy and a little surprised still. My husband did really good because he researched it enough to know that with goats it is a really good idea to have a cart with that third wheel. It takes the weight off the goat so that all they are doing is pulling and not supporting the cart. I have no idea what he paid for it but I am sure it wasn't cheap. The harness I bought from Hoeggers. I trust that if I have a problem that Hoeggers will stand behind it. I researched whether I needed the strap that goes on their but which is called a britchin strap or not. I decided I did which of course added more money to it but I don't want to have to buy a second one because I made a bad choice.

Thank you on your comments about Tiy. He is such a sweetheart and seems to be enjoying the little bit that we have worked so far. Some of the sites I read says this is a long drawn out process and others that I have talked to that has trained horses to drive said it isn't that long and especially with goats. So we will see.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Thats gonna be cool!! where will you ride it? just around your property?? or...will you venture to parks, etc, so everyone can see?? Cant wait to see pics!!! And thats a good looking fellow you have!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you! I will be riding in subdivision most of the time. We have miles of private gravel roads. We were working with but have had to stop for a.bb little bit. Too hot and he had an abscess under his jaw that has been lanced and tested so we are waiting for that to heal up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so neat.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

OH! You are a lucky girl!!! That is TOO cool! Have fun and we need pics as you learn!


----------



## Erin (Aug 3, 2010)

So lucky!!! I have a 6 month old whether I want to do that with. We have a while to save up the money for the cart and harness. LOL I would love to see photos when you get him going! Congratulations!


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I love this.  Where did you order it from?


----------



## WhartonFarms (Sep 12, 2012)

I absolutely love it!.....take some video if you can...i sure would like to see it.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh my! I am so jealous! (of your beautiful goat!) We are working our teams and then we will add them all together and have a hitch of six! Cnt wait to see pics!


----------

